# a coffee table



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is a coffee table made of fiddle back redgum and birdseye huon pine. Its about 1.3m long and 0.6m wide. Its finished with a wax.

Orson


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That is real, real pretty. Never even heard the terms fiddleback and redgum in the same sentence. very nice thanks for the pics.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice work. I like the contrast.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I know I am reaching way back on this members post but I really like this table. Its inspiring (sp?). Tomorrow is the day we bring home the woodworking tools. Have to have our warehouse wired properly now.

What I like is the style. I will probably try it other types of wood but I really like the syle.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi MJD,
You can see the full construction details (step by step) at the following address:

http://www.burrellcustomcarpentry.com/gpage1.html.

Thanks for the kind comments.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Orson,
Nice job on the table. I like the figure in the wood and the contrast. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job and I like your wood choice. Red


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Good looking table. Nice style, straight forward and uncomplicated. 

Gerry


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Ozrob said:


> Hi MJD,
> You can see the full construction details (step by step) at the following address:
> 
> http://www.burrellcustomcarpentry.com/gpage1.html.
> ...


Wow, its been a few years and I am just now seeing that you responded to my responding to your old thread. I didnt know how to subscribe to a thread back then I suppose.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mjdtexan said:


> I know I am reaching way back on this members post but I really like this table. Its inspiring (sp?). Tomorrow is the day we bring home the woodworking tools. Have to have our warehouse wired properly now.
> 
> What I like is the style. I will probably try it other types of wood but I really like the syle.


Nothing wrong with "reaching way back" to old threads. It shows an interest in the searching process. As time goes on, and threads get little to no activity, they still could be the exact answer to questions a newcomer may have. They could have a jig, or a process that might make one's life in the shop improve.

So, I salute you for taking the time and helping to make the original poster feel like his/her efforts are appreciated.









 







.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the contrast of this coffee table! It looks absolutely fantastic! I'm hoping to make something similar as far as the table top goes.. Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. That is a very nice table. Just goes to show you that your work is appreciated for years to come.


----------

